# Blownrx7's LR systems



## blownrx7 (Feb 7, 2007)

Living Room 2-ch system:
Simaudio W5 x2 (with Audio Control Richter Scale III serving as active x-over)
Simaudio P5
Simaudio PSP phono preamp (to be tweaked)
Simaudio Moon Nova cd player (tweaked)
Fanfare FT-1A tuner
Phase Linear PL-8000A turntable with Grado platinum cartridge
Teac V750x casette deck (hasn't played much ever)
Transcendent Sound Grounded Grid preamp (trying out)
Aragon Aurum preamp (trying out)
Aragon Palladium monoblocks (trying out - these are awesome!!!)
Dahlquist DQ-10 sometimes
Von Schweikert VR4.5 sometimes
Apogee Slant 8 sometimes

LR HT system:
Denon 3806 rcvr
Polk Audio Surroundbar
Oppo 971H dvd player
Pioneer PDP-5070H tv:bigsmile:


----------

